# December '14 MOTM Submission Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

​*All members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a candidate for MOTM! Entries must be made by 23:59:59 PST **December 20th, 2014. Voting will begin December 21st, and end on December 31st. Contest winner will get the MOTM Winner title, be awarded the VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum, a reserved place in "MOTM Hall of Fame", their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, and a $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.

*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash

If you know a member that has made great contributions to the Forum. Show him/her some appreciation by nominating them for MOTM!!!!

​Please submit a brief summary why you feel that your candidate deserves the "MOTM Title". Worthy candidates will get a slot in the voting thread at the end of the month. Serious submissions only Please. Past winners may be nominated again after 6 months from the original winning date.

Your Candidate will NOT be added to the voting thread without a submission in THIS thread.
No discussions in this thread. Just submissions. 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.

Members who are still on their victory lap:
June MamaCruze
July iTz SADISTIK
August JukeboxJuliet
November Merc6
​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Iggy .. he took over the Smurfs thread ..
..Nominate


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Brian, glad to see yer talkin about someone other than Eddy!

I'll nominate Slammed2014Eco, he seems to be all over this place these days, in a good way.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

JBlackburn for bringing this and COTM back. And not for nothing but my nominations are on a win streak right now =]


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm gonna have to throw XtremeRev into this mix, Always helpful with quick responses and his knowledge on anything to do with oil and just about everything else that I've seen him post about.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Merc6


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Merc6


Don't think I can run 2 months in a row.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Don't think I can run 2 months in a row.


Kermit, maybe if you were around more...he won last month!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Whom is Correct ?

I never read about He/She !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Kermit, maybe if you were around more...he won last month!


That's because I mispelled your name J!

I nominate Jblackburn.

Also this hurt my feelings. I will be around more now lol.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Shouldn't mods be exempt from this? After all they're here all the time, but that's their responsibility. 
Just sayin...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BU54 said:


> Shouldn't mods be exempt from this? After all they're here all the time, but that's their responsibility.
> Just sayin...


Yeah that's true actually... but considering participation lately in MOTM I think this is why we agreed it was ok.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> That's because I mispelled your name J!
> 
> I nominate Jblackburn.
> 
> Also this hurt my feelings. I will be around more now lol.


Again, "Maybe if you were around more Kermit!" Gosh! J is already up here. 3rd times the charm though!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Shouldn't mods be exempt from this? After all they're here all the time, but that's their responsibility.
> Just sayin...


We're people too! And were here too before we were mods. 

Just sayin


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cdb09007 said:


> Again, "Maybe if you were around more Kermit!" Gosh! J is already up here. 3rd times the charm though!


Someone please post an epic fail for me


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Fine with me I was just curious.:th_salute:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Someone please post an epic fail for me


A former MOTM that doesn't even read, smh. 

Wuv you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Fine with me I was just curious.:th_salute:


It was a good question though. We do tend to be around a lot, especially XtremeRevolution and myself. Volume, however, doesn't necessarily mean quality even though we try.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Imma nominate Ashley. Someone second it so it's legit since I already made a nomination. She may not bless us with her presence here, but she rocks the Facebook page like a boss.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Fine with me I was just curious.:th_salute:


No hard feelings, it was a legit question.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> No hard feelings, it was a legit question.


I'm a mod on another board and that's the rule we had.
OK enough off topoic here. I'll let you guys get back to the nominations. ccasion14:


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Imma nominate Ashley. Someone second it so it's legit since I already made a nomination. She may not bless us with her presence here, but she rocks the Facebook page like a boss.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Put ashley up instead of me, I got nominated last month  Plus I don't want to compete with Jd or Xtreme lul


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Put ashley up instead of me, I got nominated last month  Plus I don't want to compete with Jd or Xtreme lul


I approve this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Put ashley up instead of me, I got nominated last month  Plus I don't want to compete with Jd or Xtreme lul


Then Ashley it is!

You sir, automatically win the CruzeTalk Good Sportsmanship award for December though!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What's her forum name?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey j when did they put a D in yer name ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> AshleyfromFacebook likes this.


Lmao, gotcha.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Then Ashley it is!
> 
> You sir, automatically win the CruzeTalk Good Sportsmanship award for December though!
> 
> ...


That's actually a thing? lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> That's actually a thing? lol


As real as the goofer ball award I got a while back!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> As real as the goofer ball award I got a while back!


Schaweet


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Nominating my girl! Username: AshleyFromFacebook.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> That's actually a thing? lol


It is now!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bump for more noms!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care. In addition to directly helping members here the entire team has been doing a lot of work at GM to help pass our improvements and trending issues back to Chevy's engineers.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Chevy Customer Care. In addition to directly helping members here the entire team has been doing a lot of work at GM to help pass our improvements and trending issues back to Chevy's engineers.


Aww Mike! Thanks so much for the nomination . We are truly thankful for the consideration, and we are always happy to help you all. Looking forward to seeing who ends up winning! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Man..... This one is gonna be interesting to say the least lol.


----------

